# What counts as a "cue" ?



## nogills (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello! I am scoring my very first indie film right now and have a question for when exporting stems and filling out the cue sheet. If I have a basic sound effect like a bass note drone, then there is about 10 seconds of silence, then new music comes in after that, should all of that be considered 1 cue since there is only a 10 second gap? Or should every little part be considered its own cue?

Also, I was looking at examples of cue sheets for a film and saw each cue was named something like "1m01", "1m02", "1m03" etc - I am assuming the "1" = the video reel that I am scoring to, and the number = the number of cue in that reel. What does "m" stand for though?

Any other advice regarding cue sheets would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## kolton (Mar 22, 2021)

“M” stands for music. Then number denotes the reel (from back when films were in reels. 
Cues can be any length. Use as many as needed to account for all of the music. Sometimes it’s easier to combine into one cue if there’s not a lot of space between them but it doesn’t really matter in the end.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 22, 2021)

Depends on what state you’re in if we’re talking about the U.S. In Texas, it’s typically beef. In a lot of the South, it’s some version of smoked, sauced up pig. Heretics usually claim chicken can be cue, but no one takes them seriously.

The one thing all cues have in common is they are SMOKED, not grilled.

Hope this post helps.


----------



## nogills (Mar 22, 2021)

kolton said:


> “M” stands for music. Then number denotes the reel (from back when films were in reels.
> Cues can be any length. Use as many as needed to account for all of the music. Sometimes it’s easier to combine into one cue if there’s not a lot of space between them but it doesn’t really matter in the end.


Got it - thanks for the help!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 23, 2021)

nogills said:


> Hello! I am scoring my very first indie film right now and have a question for when exporting stems and filling out the cue sheet. If I have a basic sound effect like a bass note drone, then there is about 10 seconds of silence, then new music comes in after that, should all of that be considered 1 cue since there is only a 10 second gap? Or should every little part be considered its own cue?
> 
> Also, I was looking at examples of cue sheets for a film and saw each cue was named something like "1m01", "1m02", "1m03" etc - I am assuming the "1" = the video reel that I am scoring to, and the number = the number of cue in that reel. What does "m" stand for though?
> 
> Any other advice regarding cue sheets would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


If a piece of music has breaks, but is essentially the same sounds made with the same instruments, it can be considered one cue. Simplier music cue sheets are better, and essentially your residuals rely on minutes (if you get any) so consider it a “rest”. Cue sheets are mainly for listing the total time used for each cue, even if the cue is repeated, so just be fair with your time totals, and your good to go (esp if it’s someone else’s music). Cheers.


----------



## cacophonix (Jul 16, 2021)

I hope it is ok with the OP to jump into this thread for asking further questions about cue numbering.

Let's say I have 1m01, 1m02, 1m03 and so on allready done. But, nearly at the end of the project the director inserts a new scene or ask for a new cue, let's say between 1m02 and 1m03.

How do you label such a cue? 1m02B? 1m021?

I am very curious to have your input on that kind of matter...because, well... yes... it's happening to me right now, with 2 cues between 1M01 and 1M02 (TV documentary) 🙃


----------



## NoamL (Jul 16, 2021)

yes, 1m02B for a new cue between 1m02 and 1m03.


----------



## cacophonix (Jul 16, 2021)

NoamL said:


> yes, 1m02B for a new cue between 1m02 and 1m03.


Thanks!!!


----------

